# Melbourne apartment WANTED



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a furnished⁄unfurnished studio-apartment to live in with girlfriend from about 17th of November.

Melbourne CBD, Southbank, Docklands.

Are preferred Buildings with facilities including indoor pool and gym.

Price from 350 to 400/450 $ per week, anyway we would be happy to negotiate.

References and advance payments availables.

Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have a look at things like this:

$397 pw furnished studio

http://www.domain.com.au/for-rent/111-215-bell-street-preston-vic-3072-9478003?adid=9478003


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

Actually I was thinking to try to get an apartment from an Owner, because of the long waiting time before signing the contract with agency.
Thanks for the reply anyway


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Try Gumtree ...
This link is pre filtered for price, direct with owner, and in Melbourne
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-propert...rnished-y/c18364l3001317?price=350.00__450.00


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

definitely ... you can usually get a better price when dealing direct with the owner of a property as they (of course) have better scope to negotiate. As JandE mentioned ... gumtree is a good option, you can also try stayz which has plenty of melbourne rental properties to choose from ... or at least give you something to compare against.



JandE said:


> Try Gumtree ...
> This link is pre filtered for price, direct with owner, and in Melbourne
> Melbourne Region, VIC | Property for Rent | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds


----------

